# At Hyatt Windward Pointe in Key West now



## sullco (Dec 30, 2008)

First visit--it's pretty nice!  Grounds are good, staff responsive, unit in nice shape.

Trip from Fort Lauderdale was terrible on Saturday--Christmas/New Year's week peak season, I suppose.  5 hours--- and others had similar problems Sunday.

Other than that--things are great here.  At least for the vacationers--I have heard quiet griping from vendors around town about slow business climate.  Not surprising--it's an expensive destination and the US economy is.....well, you know.


----------



## arch53 (Jan 1, 2009)

I made a reservation at Windward Pointe for March. Can you tell me which unit numbers on which floors would have the best water views? Thanks

John
Falmouth, ME


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 1, 2009)

How are the crowds this time of the year?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> How are the crowds this time of the year?








 Thousands of New Year's Eve revelers watch female impersonator Gary Marion, known as Sushi, sit in a big red shoe high above Duval Street outside the Bourbon Street Pub Complex in Key West. At the stroke of midnight, Sushi was lowered to signal the beginning of 2009.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's another dropping of the Shoe Picture by Andy Newman, Florida Keys News Bureau


----------



## tarabell (Jan 3, 2009)

How would you rate the resort and location?  I am considering a purchase there, as an entry into the Hyatt system.  Would probably only use it about every 3 years or so and trade into other Hyatts internally the other years.


----------



## theo (Jan 29, 2009)

*My $0.02 worth...*



tarabell said:


> How would you rate the resort and location?  I am considering a purchase there, as an entry into the Hyatt system.  Would probably only use it about every 3 years or so and trade into other Hyatts internally the other years.



The resort is certainly nice enough but the location w/in Key West most certainly is not. Very close to the airport --- and not close enough to much of anything else. Not within walking distance of Old Town or the "activity" area on and around Duval Street.  In my personal opinion, the only worse location among all timeshare facilities in Key West is Coconut Mallory.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 30, 2009)

tarabell said:


> How would you rate the resort and location?  I am considering a purchase there, as an entry into the Hyatt system.  Would probably only use it about every 3 years or so and trade into other Hyatts internally the other years.



Try beach House or Sunset harbor.


----------



## mav (Jan 30, 2009)

*Keep ALL food in the fridge!*

They have TINY ants in the kitchen, and if anything is left out they will be in it! We had a box of cereal on the counter and even though the bag was resealed they were in the box. The night before I had opened a box of chocolates, had a few pieces, and closed the lid. The next day when I opened the lid it the candy  was SWARMING with tiny ants   
They are so tiny my DH could hardly see them. When he looked very closley he sure got a surprise. I am sure most of the units in the resort had them and a lot of people couldn't see them


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 30, 2009)

Heading there in two weeks, how is the weather?


----------



## sullco (Jan 30, 2009)

We saw no ants, so I would not make a blanket statement about their presence in other units.

I can't remember the unit number but the Site plan here: http://www.bywindkal.com/_images/HWP 72H.JPG
numbers the buildings.  My guess is that the numbering system works like this:  The digit "5" is for the whole resort.  The second digit might represent the building and the last two digits the actual unit.

So, if that's true, we were on the top floor of Building Two and had a great view.  Only 5 is view challenged because you can see toward the water from all the other buildings.   Notice the outline of the lanais--the single lanais offer a better view, but only if you are looking sideways toward the water.  But the fact is that you will not have a choice--you may know which unit you were going to get, but you can't change it because HVC owners own specific units.

As long as you know that you are at the farthest point of the island, and can live with the requirement to get yourselves downtown, the resort is pretty darn nice.  And the weather was great New Year's Week--I would bet it's great right up until June when it gets oppressive.  But I am not sure about that.


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Heading there in two weeks, how is the weather?


 
Cathy - Where are you going to stay in Key West?


----------

